# Is Amitiza only for IBS-C in women?



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I have read that whilst Amitiza is for chronic constipation in both men and women it is only used for IBS in women. Does anyone know if there are any reasons that it is only for women for IBS? Maybe it has something to do with how it performed in clinical trials.Also, I have read some pretty nasty side effects with Amitiza, are they true?


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

I tried it and while it worked pretty well for a couple weeks, afte that it just didn't really work at all. I didn't have any side effects while I was taking it though.


----------



## lifeofhell (Apr 5, 2009)

i took it for 2 months....didn't help at all. However I did experience some side effects such as of being short of breath and random panic attacks. I'm a 25 male......Still haven't found anything that works.


----------



## solonjk (Jan 8, 2009)

Man try agiolax. I dont know i had serious health problems and thought of IBS literally as a joke lately and didnt visit this place. Offcourse it is a joke if you have 2 forms of chronic fatigue syndrome and drug related side effects from Finasteride and Cipro. I spend 2.5 years in bed literally not being able to move.But anyways, IBS is a serious functional disorder too, the only thing i found that works really, and every day or at least every other day, and took me from being unable to go the bathroom for 10 days and stay in bed to playing basketball was agiolax. One spoonful with plenty of water each nite, after dinner (which should be food like meat,fish,potatoes,salads and so on- dont take it with watery food like soups,beans and others cause it will make it hard for the senna to work and the fibers will overbloat you. Agiolax works give it a try its a mixture of senna and fibers. Visit their homepage madaus and find out more http://www.madaus.de/index.php?id=18


----------

